# I don’t know exactly why I still post here...



## bulb (Jan 29, 2018)

...I guess I have always had a soft spot for this place, and I still do, even though sometimes I need a break hahah

<3


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2018)

(also it probably helps that at the end of the day, I’m still just a GASsy gear nerd)


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 29, 2018)

Surely you can't be serious? There's no gear nerds here!


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 29, 2018)

Its always nice when you pop in.


----------



## KailM (Jan 29, 2018)

bulb said:


> ...I guess I have always had a soft spot for this place, and I still do, even though sometimes I need a break hahah
> 
> 
> 
> <3



I've thought about this many times myself. If I added up all the hours I've spent on forums...well, that's a lot of hours. 

I guess what it boils down to is I don't have many friends that could engage in discussion with these types of topics, so I come here. If I did have friends who were into guitars and heavy music, I'd be having these discussions over drinks.


----------



## lurè (Jan 29, 2018)

Periphery 4: Forum Rules


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 29, 2018)

I love when you drop by and make a portion of the site get a little salty


----------



## Vyn (Jan 29, 2018)

It's wicked having guys like yourself still post here and share your experiences with the rest of us. The insights as well to endorsements, touring, #pedalphillia are awesome and I think everyone appreciates them even if they have different tastes.


----------



## Curt (Jan 29, 2018)

In the same boat. until recently I hadn't been around since iike 2013. I always lurk during NAMM tho.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 29, 2018)

bulb said:


> ...I guess I have always had a soft spot for this place, and I still do, even though sometimes I need a break hahah
> 
> <3



I’ve tried to figure out what your profile pic says for years and I still can’t figure it out lol


----------



## MFB (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey Misha, you and Faith coming to the HHS 10 year reunion (boo class of '08)/how much do I have to pay to book Periphery for night and make everyone I went to school with hate me again?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Avedas (Jan 29, 2018)

bulb said:


> ...I guess I have always had a soft spot for this place, and I still do, even though sometimes I need a break hahah
> 
> <3


It's okay to get memed every once in a while friendo


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 29, 2018)

I think it’s super cool you do. I also think it’s cool when you drop in and comment on stuff that isn’t specifically related to your endorsements, because then it looks like you’re more than just a sales guy. People like you and Keith Merrow, who got your start by posting on forums, are an inspiration to everyone that thinks to post a track online. Pre-Periphery Zyglrox was the single thing that broke me out of a 10 year slump of disinterest in guitar. I’d never heard anything like that before, and I’ve been inspired ever since.
However, I’ve also been a critic of yours lately, because I have a very idealistic view of how musicians should be and act. It may be unrealistic, but I want us to all be transparent and honest, and put our art first. I hate opportunistic gear flippers and shills. Sometimes I’ve felt like you are only here to promote the next product. Which is totally fine, but if you also come here to contribute and hang out as well, then I think that goes a long way to making everyone feel like you’re not here just to sell. Not trying to be too blunt, but just some insight from a lowly forum dweller.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 30, 2018)

KailM said:


> I've thought about this many times myself. If I added up all the hours I've spent on forums...well, that's a lot of hours.
> 
> I guess what it boils down to is I don't have many friends that could engage in discussion with these types of topics, so I come here. If I did have friends who were into guitars and heavy music, I'd be having these discussions over drinks.


This is why I'm here too. My only two friends couldn't care less about guitars so this is the only place I have where I can talk about them.


----------



## Restarted (Jan 30, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> I love when you drop by and make a portion of the site get a little salty


So much this. But also the gear porn. That Jackson strat <3


----------



## bulb (Jan 30, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I think it’s super cool you do. I also think it’s cool when you drop in and comment on stuff that isn’t specifically related to your endorsements, because then it looks like you’re more than just a sales guy. People like you and Keith Merrow, who got your start by posting on forums, are an inspiration to everyone that thinks to post a track online. Pre-Periphery Zyglrox was the single thing that broke me out of a 10 year slump of disinterest in guitar. I’d never heard anything like that before, and I’ve been inspired ever since.
> However, I’ve also been a critic of yours lately, because I have a very idealistic view of how musicians should be and act. It may be unrealistic, but I want us to all be transparent and honest, and put our art first. I hate opportunistic gear flippers and shills. Sometimes I’ve felt like you are only here to promote the next product. Which is totally fine, but if you also come here to contribute and hang out as well, then I think that goes a long way to making everyone feel like you’re not here just to sell. Not trying to be too blunt, but just some insight from a lowly forum dweller.



Hey dude, thanks for the kind words and for the constructive honesty. I definitely see what you are saying, to tell you the truth I find myself observing more than interacting with most of the posts here just because all these threads mostly follow the predictable ss.org path for better or for worse. When it comes to those threads I just don't feel like I have much unique to offer, but when I do, I always comment, though my posts sometimes get lost in the discussion as it happens on a forum.

I think it may look like I am just here shilling for my products because the threads that people make about my stuff are where I can objectively answer questions or offer clarifications as ss.org does tend to have a bit of a bandwagon/hivemind mentality towards a lot of things. So I always like to try to jump in to see if I can straighten things out at the source, not that it always works hahah. 

Also, I should note that at the end of the day, my products are important to me. Not just as fun gear that I was lucky enough to be able to design and geek out over, but they also enable me to continue being a musician in this current musical climate. So in a sense, try think of it as me being proactive in an industry that is unsustainable in and of itself, we have seen a lot of bands call it quits over this, and I suspect we will continue to see more fall from the "middle class" of music. 

I am just doing my best to not fall into that category, and to be able to make a good life for myself, as I would imagine we all are through our various paths.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 30, 2018)

KailM said:


> I've thought about this many times myself. If I added up all the hours I've spent on forums...well, that's a lot of hours.
> 
> I guess what it boils down to is I don't have many friends that could engage in discussion with these types of topics, so I come here. If I did have friends who were into guitars and heavy music, I'd be having these discussions over drinks.


This is the exact reason I'm here. None of my music friends are gear nerds like I am. I have gear on my mind 24/7 so I was very happy to come here after lurking for so many years.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 30, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> I’ve tried to figure out what your profile pic says for years and I still can’t figure it out lol


I'm really glad I'm not the only one lol. I'm not even sure if it's a picture of himself or not.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 30, 2018)

I mean, I just post here for the likes. That’s whats it all about man. The little red notice up in the top corner? That’s the stuff. Isn’t that really why we all do it?


----------



## mongey (Jan 30, 2018)

sure same reason as all of us 

Procrastination


----------



## KyleG (Jan 30, 2018)

This is my first post in 3 years, I don't know why I logged in to type this but here it is.

Hey Mish, enjoyed you guys playing at The Norva a few months back!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 30, 2018)

bulb said:


> Hey dude, thanks for the kind words and for the constructive honesty. I definitely see what you are saying, to tell you the truth I find myself observing more than interacting with most of the posts here just because all these threads mostly follow the predictable ss.org path for better or for worse. When it comes to those threads I just don't feel like I have much unique to offer, but when I do, I always comment, though my posts sometimes get lost in the discussion as it happens on a forum.
> 
> I think it may look like I am just here shilling for my products because the threads that people make about my stuff are where I can objectively answer questions or offer clarifications as ss.org does tend to have a bit of a bandwagon/hivemind mentality towards a lot of things. So I always like to try to jump in to see if I can straighten things out at the source, not that it always works hahah.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you have it tough, because you’re never going to get the bubblegum, focus grouped, hit single money that manufactured mainstream music is. I appreciate your trying to walk the line of being just one of the guys, and trying to make a living doing good, original music. We (both me personally, and a lot of us) support you guys with album and merch sales, because we know if we don’t support your art, it will go away. And we love it when you pop in and make a snarky comment, or post a meme, even if it’s not particularly relevant to the thread. Cuz then we get to feel like rockstars too, and swing our dick around, saying, “I was talking to bulb online today. Yeah, we we just joking around.”


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 30, 2018)

Derp. Double post.


----------



## that short guy (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm glad you do post from time to time, it's not very often you can say that you've talked with someone who's music you listen to regularly on nerdy things like guitars. Makes me feel like we're a little connected

By the way as far as your products go, love my precision drive, and when I get a chance I'm going to snag an invective... a 5150 with a good clean channel is a win in my book lol


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 30, 2018)

Glad you do post here, a lot of times people need to remember that the artists they look up to and admire are regular people just like us.

Watching Remain Indoors and seeing you guys playing Iron Banner and knowing I was likely doing the same thing at the same time was an awesome moment. I know Thrice has always been a huge band I loved, and I always idolized their guitar players since I play guitar. But thanks to twitter I realized that Riley is a huge baseball nerd like me and gave me a whole new connection to that band.

Keep up the posting Bulb for every bitter person that lashes out about you being a "shill" you make so many other people feel like they are part of something bigger, and really that's what music is always about bringing people together.
I'm sure all of you on here remember going to shows when you were younger and getting sweaty with a bunch of strangers who were all instantly your best friend because you were the ones that knew about real music and were out there living it.

Now lay some f*cking likes on me boys because that's about all I have left in life.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 31, 2018)

Dineley said:


> I'm sure all of you on here remember going to shows when you were younger and getting sweaty with a bunch of strangers who were all instantly your best friend because you were the ones that knew about real music and were out there living it.
> 
> Now lay some f*cking likes on me boys because that's about all I have left in life.



Amen to that. There is no better feeling in the world than being locked in a groove with a bunch of other musicians, playing a song, and having a crowd visibly appreciate and engage with the music and art of it. I’m in family -working stuff - raising kids mode now, and can only go on memory and the hope that I will one day play live. But in the meantime, no matter how shitty of a day I’ve had, I can come home, plug in, turn up, close my eyes, hit a low power chord, and imagine I’m onstage like bulb, nolly, Jake, and Javier. 

(And yes, I’ve been drinking.)


----------



## r33per (Jan 31, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I mean, I just post here for the likes. That’s whats it all about man. The little red notice up in the top corner? That’s the stuff. Isn’t that really why we all do it?


And I reply to your post I liked in the vain hope that you'll like it too.


----------



## jvms (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey Misha, just saw your story on Instagram about the Persona 5 vinyl. What are your thoughts on the game and the OST? I just finished it last month and I think it's my favorite game since Final Fantasy VII. Btw, it would be really cool if you could drop a few covers from the OST, like you did on Haunted Shores with FF VII.


----------



## budda (Jan 31, 2018)

Misha.

Make that 80's hair band with Nolly already, and go visit Chris and the crew when you do.

Hang tight duder.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 31, 2018)

I wonder the same thing since I don't really play guitar anymore. You started the car thread where I made probably 90% of my posts in the last year so thanks? 

I think it's awesome you still drop in to talk gear or shoot the shit with random people. 10 years ago, when I joined this forum started playing guitar it was cool to follow and occasionally interact with people in these up and coming bands (that first wave of djent with soundclick mix tests and Pod Farm ). Made things a little more personal and exciting when albums did eventually get released.



budda said:


> Misha.
> 
> *Make that 80's hair band with Nolly already*, and go visit Chris and the crew when you do.
> 
> Hang tight duder.



Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you for still visiting. Hope to see you in Finland this year again.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 31, 2018)

It really means a lot that you keep yourself open and still communicate like you do. When you answered questions on AaL's Joy of Motion album, it was pretty amazing to see that you took so much time out of your day to be open about the process and everything like that. You've been one of the reasons I still keep pushing myself to play guitar, and I'm even slowly managing to record my own stuff now, too.


----------



## teqnick (Jan 31, 2018)

If you didn't post here, I wouldn't know which pickups to buy. You also were the brain behind the only appealing Jackson imo in ages. Once the invectives start shipping out, I'm certain they'll be a staple in that price range for those of us not going axe 3


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I mean, I just post here for the likes. That’s whats it all about man. The little red notice up in the top corner? That’s the stuff. Isn’t that really why we all do it?



I did it for the green boxes under my name. Ah, they were the days, repping a 3 posts a day average. Now Ill come here three times a week at most :/


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 3, 2018)

jonajon91 said:


> I did it for the green boxes under my name. Ah, they were the days, repping a 3 posts a day average. Now Ill come here three times a week at most :/



Never forget the holiday rep thread


----------



## bracky (Feb 4, 2018)

Pretty cool that you are still willing to mix it up with us normal people. Brushing up against greatness can be really inspiring. 

Looking forward to seeing you at the Fillmore Silverspring again soon I hope.


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 5, 2018)

Aren't you that guy from the John Petrucci forum?


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 6, 2018)

MatthewK said:


> Aren't you that guy from the John Petrucci forum?



and SMNnews


----------



## toolsound (Feb 6, 2018)

Glad you're still around, Misha. Both you (and Acle on Harmony Central) played HUGE roles in reshaping the way I look at music, guitar, etc. It's really cool to see Periphery or Tesseract live and think, "Holy shit, I can't believe I used to listen to forum clips from these guys!" Most people can only dream of interacting with their favorite artists, so it's pretty rad that we get to interact with guys like you and watch you thrive, both musically and professionally. That's what I love about the metal community in general. I've had the great privilege of interacting with a lot of guys who've inspired me for many years.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 8, 2018)

Eptaceros said:


> and SMNnews



Last I heard, he was posting instrumental demos on the Meshuggah forum.


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 8, 2018)

Loomer said:


> Last I heard, he was posting instrumental demos on the Meshuggah forum.


Fuck man, I was doing that too, back in 2009... That was almost 10 years ago. I remember vaguely having heard about some guy called "bulb" back then, I was super into Cloudkicker and "Uneven Structure" (which back then was just Eggeh's demos and teaser tracks). How time flies.

EDIT: Cloudkicker has had 9 full-length releases since then, Periphery had 4 (5 if you count Alpha and Omega separately, 6 if you count Clear), TesseracT had 3, Meshuggah had 2, and Tool HAS STILL HAD $#%&ING ZERO.


----------



## Avedas (Feb 8, 2018)

coreysMonster said:


> and Tool HAS STILL HAD $#%&ING ZERO.


I loved listening to Maynard on the Joe Rogan podcast talking about this. He made it seem like he's just been twiddling his thumbs, making wine, and doing BJJ while waiting on the other guys. I guess that's what happens in a band full of perfectionists.


----------



## BlueTrident (Feb 12, 2018)

Avedas said:


> I loved listening to Maynard on the Joe Rogan podcast talking about this. He made it seem like he's just been twiddling his thumbs, making wine, and doing BJJ while waiting on the other guys. I guess that's what happens in a band full of perfectionists.



But it's a good thing that Tool and APC will finally release music this year


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Feb 13, 2018)

So...did the celebrity whose celebrity is limited to sso.org ever find out why he posts here on sso.org?

Like, he put the question out there and the response was a big circlejerk around him - But that can’t be the official answer, can it?


----------



## Sunyata (Feb 13, 2018)

lol


----------



## Vletrmx (Feb 13, 2018)

Are you that 'thisfilter' dude who posted some Meshuggah cover during the July 2005 MX Tabs Guitar Forum Metal Competition?


----------



## wat (Feb 13, 2018)

BlueTrident said:


> But it's a good thing that Tool and APC will finally release music this year




I doubt it


----------



## Avedas (Feb 13, 2018)

> Nothing. Is. Tracked.



I love these guys so much


----------



## crg123 (Feb 13, 2018)

"defiantly" still a band. Lol. I'd say that's accurate.


----------



## Doug N (Feb 13, 2018)

Not this summer doesn't mean not this year.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 13, 2018)

Tool. No one cares anymore.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 13, 2018)

I am actually really looking forward to a new Tool record.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Feb 13, 2018)

I hope tool doesn't release anything. Overrated yawnfest imo. 

Although, I kinda hope they do. It'll be the duke nukem forever kinda thing. So much time and hype building that nothing can live up to. Tool will stop being that "great band that hasn't released anything" and become "that band people used to like but made a shitty album so no one cares anymore."


----------



## hmmmmmmm (Feb 13, 2018)

i remember bulb posting on sputnikmusic forums over a decade ago. now that forum makes 7string look like reddit in terms of activity.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 13, 2018)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I hope tool doesn't release anything. Overrated yawnfest imo.
> 
> Although, I kinda hope they do. It'll be the duke nukem forever kinda thing. So much time and hype building that nothing can live up to. Tool will stop being that "great band that hasn't released anything" and become "that band people used to like but made a shitty album so no one cares anymore."



Fuck. So much this. You are my favourite person this morning!


----------



## wat (Feb 13, 2018)

best band of the last 30 years


tool, that is


----------



## BigViolin (Feb 13, 2018)

Tool could wait another 10 years and that album will still be big.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 13, 2018)

Anything for sale before you leave? PM me... I'm right in NOVA/DC... no need to ship.


----------



## KailM (Feb 14, 2018)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I hope tool doesn't release anything. Overrated yawnfest imo.
> 
> Although, I kinda hope they do. It'll be the duke nukem forever kinda thing. So much time and hype building that nothing can live up to. Tool will stop being that "great band that hasn't released anything" and become "that band people used to like but made a shitty album so no one cares anymore."



Except what shitty albums have they ever released? Exactly. They're not the ones pushing the hype anyway; never have been. It's the fans doing the hyping.

I'm excited for another album, though I haven't listened to them for a long, long time. Their albums take a certain mindset to listen to, and you can't just listen for one song -- it must be the whole album, for me at least. I have the attention span for that sort of thing though, so maybe it doesn't make sense for the masses.


----------



## couverdure (Feb 14, 2018)

B̶u̶l̶b̶ ̶w̶h̶o̶?̶

Real talk, I think he's one of the few (kinda semi) active people on this site who seems to be ahead with the times and very cool with it. Too many people are stuck in some bubble and being so dissatisfied with the new stuff they're getting.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Feb 14, 2018)

KailM said:


> Except what shitty albums have they ever released? Exactly. They're not the ones pushing the hype anyway; never have been. It's the fans doing the hyping.
> 
> I'm excited for another album, though I haven't listened to them for a long, long time. Their albums take a certain mindset to listen to, and you can't just listen for one song -- it must be the whole album, for me at least. I have the attention span for that sort of thing though, so maybe it doesn't make sense for the masses.



I personally think all of their music is unenjoyable, so all of their albums are "shitty," imo.

I never said THEY were pushing hype. I dislike the fans more than the band (who I don't exactly hate, I'm just not a fan.), and your post is an example of why. Saying you need the attention span, listen to the whole album, it's not for the masses. Tool fans like to pretend you need to be enlightened, or some kind of better than anyone else to "get it." 

I want them to release an album because it WILL dissapoint some people, the same way any band does when time goes by. It'll get rid of some of the annoying fans who think they're somehow better than me because they like a band that I don't. Tool fans, in general, are pretentious. Fuck, Maynard isn't exactly a fan of these fans either. He basically called the people needlessly building hype "insufferable retards" once upon a time.


----------



## BlueTrident (Feb 14, 2018)

Seeing as I started the Tool shitposting on this thread, I will say enough is enough with that.

Anyway whenever Misha posts up new gear, it's always a joyous sight to behold. Also in regards to designing his instruments, yes he has a high standard and designs them to his specs, but he also knows what the most popular specs are on this forum in regards to scale lengths on 7 strings and the look and feel of his instruments.

It reminds me of when Alex Wade of Whitechapel used to visit this forum and said that although he designed the guitar for himself, he always took into account of the preferences of this forum in order for us (the community) to feel like our likes and dislikes when it came to guitars are being taken care of.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 14, 2018)

I hope Tool goes into the studio with Bob Rock and makes their Black Album.


----------

